# 01mar08



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Did a little better tonight. 12 or 13, not sure. 










I saw a few nice specks out there too.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats :clap:clap nice mess-o-fish


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Catch!!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Damit man... I went again last night as well. I was just fixin to post a picture of my fish but I think I will just keep it to my self. good job


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

man, i cant wait to i get a chance to get out and come home with a cooler full like that. great job.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------

